# MTB Tuesday 07-08-2008



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking to head up to Nass again. Shooting for 6:00-6:15.

Who's in?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I may be, details to follow...


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm out on Tuesday, but in on Thursday.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I should be there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2008)

I am in :beer:

I am going to get there anywhere between 5:15 and 5:30. Anyone want to meet for a short pre-ride ride?

What address can I plug into Mapquest to get to this place? I will be coming from Hartford.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

Scoville Road. The lot is actually on Scoville at the corner of route 69.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Scoville Road. The lot is actually on Scoville at the corner of route 69.



These are the directions i got off mapquest. Do they seem ok?

 1:  Start out going EAST on CAPITOL AVE toward HUNGERFORD ST.  0.1 mi Map   

 2:  Merge onto I-84 W/US-6 W via the ramp on the LEFT toward WATERBURY.  7.3 mi Map Avoid   

 3:  Merge onto CT-4 W/FARMINGTON AVE via EXIT 39 toward FARMINGTON.  5.8 mi Map Avoid   

 4:  Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto MAIN ST/CT-4. Continue to follow CT-4.  2.6 mi Map Avoid  

 5:  Turn LEFT onto SPIELMAN HWY/CT-4.  2.8 mi Map Avoid  

 6:  Turn LEFT onto MILFORD ST/CT-69.  2.1 mi Map Avoid  

 7:  Turn RIGHT onto SCOVILLE RD.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks like it. There is a cemetery on the left and Scoville on your right. Really easy to find.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> 7:  Turn RIGHT onto SCOVILLE RD.





o3jeff said:


> That looks like it. There is a cemetery on the left and Scoville on your right. Really easy to find.



Yup. Once you find route 69, it's painfully easy. It might take a miracle, but I'm going to try to make this ride. 6:15 is a best case though. I'll confirm/deny tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Tim, I won't be able to make it for the pre-ride, I have a few appointments up in the Boston area, but will be there for 6:00-6:15.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Tim, I'll meet you for the pre-ride and then stick around for the normal 6:15 ride too.

Those directions are the most straight forward, but just know that you'll almost certainly hit heavy traffic once you get on route 4.  There's not really any easy way around it though.  You should be a bit ahead of the bulk of it too I hope.



> These are the directions i got off mapquest. Do they seem ok?
> 
> 1: Start out going EAST on CAPITOL AVE toward HUNGERFORD ST. 0.1 mi Map
> 
> ...



Both turns 5 and 6 will be at traffic lights, they're not hard to find.  Turn 6 will have a Cumbies on the corner.  Once you get on 69 you'll by 2 right hand turns, after the second right is a saw/lumber mill and then a down hill.  You won't come across anything else until the cemetery on the left, almost across from that is Scoville Rd.  You'll easily see the dirt parking lot right on the corner once you make the turn.

You should have my cell number if you get lost or anything.  I grew up in Burlington, so I know the area relatively well.  Hopefully, if you're going to get lost, you'll do so before I get to Lamson's because there's virtually no cell reception there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Tim, I'll meet you for the pre-ride and then stick around for the normal 6:15 ride too.
> 
> Those directions are the most straight forward, but just know that you'll almost certainly hit heavy traffic once you get on route 4.  There's not really any easy way around it though.  You should be a bit ahead of the bulk of it too I hope.
> 
> ...



I should be alright. I am going to leave hartford around 4:30. Depending on traffic I could be there anywhere between 5:15 and 5:30


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in. I hope to be there for 6:15. Pray for no T-storms. Where are we riding?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm in. I hope to be there for 6:15. Pray for no T-storms. Where are we riding?



Unless there is a severe down pour I plan to ride rain or shine.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm in. I hope to be there for 6:15. Pray for no T-storms. Where are we riding?



There better not be any effin rain! :angry:  I'm riding unless it's really bad.

Tim and I will probably do the twisties to the north of Scoville and a short loop of the stuff to the south before you guys get there.  After that I'm not sure.  I'm open for anything.


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Tim and I will probably do the twisties to the north of Scoville and a short loop of the stuff to the south before you guys get there.  After that I'm not sure.  I'm open for anything.



Wanna do this:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=422

Jeff still needs to ride that stretch parallel to 69.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wanna do this:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=422
> 
> Jeff still needs to ride that stretch parallel to 69.



Sounds good to me.

BTW - Jeff has done that stretch, just in the other direction...


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2008)

Or this?

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=382


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Or this?
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=382



I was thinking of that one too.  Might be a little long, but I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking of that one too.  Might be a little long, but I'm willing to give it a shot.



We could always bail up 69 if it gets too dark. Just means we have to crank it. We'll stick Tim in the middle of the pack as I think the rest of us know how to get around.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

Weather seems to be holding for the most part so far!   Can't wait to get back out tonight!


----------

